# Clearance question for rims



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi, 
I have a couple of questions! 
I was looking for a set of 27-28 inch ITP mud lites for my stock 8 by 12 inch (front) and 10wide by 12(back) rims. I'm low on cash for new wheels so I figured I'd use the stocks. I found a sweet deal for a used set but they are from a Suzuki so the width is different. 
Suzuki: The front are 27*9*12(1 inch bigger) the rear tires are 27*12*12(2 inches bigger. The tires are on stock yamaha rims and are free w tires. The bolt pattern + measurement is the same for my brute I am told. 
Is this true are yamaha stocks 4/110?
Will the rear tires rub due to going from a 10 inch to a 12 inch wide tire or even just because it's a 27 inch tire?
I really wouldn't mind having 2 sets of tires and rims.
Question on the side can you mount a 9 inch wide tire to an 8 inch wide rim? A kawasaki support guy told me no but it seemed like he just wanted to sell me tires.
Thanks


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Yes you can fit a 9" wide tire on an 8" wide rim. But your question seriously needs some help. First off Its not about how wide the rim is, Its about the offset of the rim, More info on rim offsets here: 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4205&highlight=offset

And also, What kind of bike are you talking about

And Link for bolt Patterns: http://www.mud-throwers.com/atv_wheel_chart


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks Waddaman,
It's an 08 brute force 750i all stock I just got it a month ago Im looking into lifting it 2 inches and doing 1 1/2 to 2 inch wheel spacers. I'm new to modifying so bear w
Me. I'm in NYCity so I only get to ride once a month or so.

I wanted to get the right size tires but $130 for tires and rims is too good to pass up even if I can only use the front tires!Thanks for the info, I'm Gona look through it now.
I'd have my bikes info up but I haven't figured out how to do that yet on this site.

Thanks again


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Not a problem! Welcome to the form! Also with the 08+ brutes you need to be cautious of the tabs on the hub of the wheel. You may be better off just buying new rims, Up here spacers cost more then rims. But either way $130 for a set of mudlites and rims in decent condition is a good deal


----------



## frenchysbrute (Mar 17, 2011)

i have an 05 brute would imagine the clearance is the same, but i put 29.5 inch tires with itp rims and it has no cleacance issues


----------



## frenchysbrute (Mar 17, 2011)

oh and i forgot to mention its got no lift in it at all


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Waddaman,After reading up on the offset info you gave me I've looked over every spec I could find on a bunch of sites and the two sets of rims have the same offset 5+2, same sizes, the only difference is that the king quad stock rims are aluminum. Really good info. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction. Ill only oneed to buy one tire to complete the set. Saves me quite a bit of cash.
Thanks frenchysbrute, I wanted to do the lift and spacers more to tighten up the suspension a bit and making it more stable. Every time I throttle into turns I feel like it's going to tip over. I know that's how it is supposed to be on independent suspensions (well that's what I keep reading .......and feeling!). The suspension is very squishy for lack of a better word. when I first sat on it I thought crap I need to lose some weight.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Make sure the bolt pattern is the same. The brute is 4X110


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

If you run spacers you do not have to worry about the tabs you can run old style rims


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah the bolt pattern is right
I found everything I needed here
http://www.mud-throwers.com/atv_wheel_chart


----------

